

Ask HN: Startup lawyer who will take on marijuana software startup? - dpieri

I&#x27;ve talked to a few good Bay Area startup lawyers who are interested but ultimately don&#x27;t want to take on a client who will be creating software for marijuana dispensaries.<p>Does anybody have any suggestions for a good startup lawyer who might be willing to take this on?<p>(I&#x27;m also looking for a marijuana lawyer for help complying with state laws. The startup lawyer is just for standard technology startup legal needs)
======
skidoo
Go with Raza Lawrence. He double majored in Physics and Philosophy, and
pursued Law at Harvard. He's a first cousin of mine, and actually co-wrote a
sizable article on marijuana litigation for Hustler, of all places.

[http://lasdopestattorney.com/firm-overview/attorney-
profiles](http://lasdopestattorney.com/firm-overview/attorney-profiles)

~~~
dpieri
Thanks for the recommendation! Do you know if he has done work for early stage
startups before? Finding a lawyer who is great at startup things
(incorporation, fundraising, options etc...) and marijuana law would be great
but I'm expecting that I'll have to have two specialists for those very
different fields.

~~~
skidoo
I'm unsure, but I know he is very tech-savvy. More than me, frankly.

------
rms
I use Khurshid Khoja and his firm Greenbridge and definitely recommend them
for cannabis industry work. [http://www.greenbridgelaw.com/about-
greenbridge/our-attorney...](http://www.greenbridgelaw.com/about-
greenbridge/our-attorneys/khurshid-khoja/)

------
jesusmichael
What do you need a lawyer for? Corp docs? or consulting for the laws re:
marijuana?

~~~
dpieri
Both. Most likely a startup lawyer for standard corp docs and a marijuana
lawyer for state marijuana laws.

The main issue is finding a startup lawyer who is willing to take on a startup
who is serving the marijuana industry.

~~~
jesusmichael
You don't need a lawyer for corporate documents. Legalzoom works fine...
California C Corp (if your exit is acquisition and Delaware Corp (if your exit
is public). Most VC's have their own army of lawyers and if you need a lawyer
when you have a offer in hand, then any will do.

Those two lawyers will be very different. A lawyer familiar with the drug laws
will understand a jurisdictions ordinances and the states criminal code.
Probably better to get a consultant... give him some equity for subject matter
expert.

